# Do you procrastinate a LOT?



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you procrastinate a lot, do you leave stuff for later and not even try to overcome your SA because of this


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes, and I procrastinate about the dumbest stuff. Like taking library books back. Which reminds me.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes I do. In fact, I.... ehh, I'll answer this a little later.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I can be bad for procrastinating.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

pita said:


> Yes, and I procrastinate about the dumbest stuff. Like taking library books back. Which reminds me.


I procrastinate a LOT too, and I've done the library books thing too-in fact, no joke, to date, I've paid like $200-$500 in late fees.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, it's a major problem.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep. Luckily I don't live on my own or I'd probably end up starving to death from putting off buying food.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

*cough* never *cough*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes. More than a lot, actually.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

100% so far for Yes xP


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll answer later.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am the queen of procrastination.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes! Actually this technique, posted by Drew in another thread, has helped me somewhat. Not completely, but somewhat. Funny how you have to play little psychological games with yourself to get things done....

I will also share one of my favorite procrastination quotes for further inspiration...

From the movie _A Love Song for Bobby Long_:

"Procrastination: To drag one's *ss in such a pathetic manner so as to insure one's place in life as a loser."


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll get around to posting a proper response to this thread tomorrow...


----------



## ifp (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, mostly because I don't have the energy to do something.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

ahhaheh *rolls over* I'll do it I'll do it! >5 hours later<


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

i'm "writing a paper" right now, its already late


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol I find it amusing that no one's voted "no."


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmm, so far 100% of us with SA are also procrastinators. What if we were able to stop procrastinating, would it also reduce SA? I think more likely it's the other way around though.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

letitrock said:


> I procrastinate a LOT too, and I've done the library books thing too-in fact, no joke, to date, I've paid like $200-$500 in late fees.


That's hardcore. I had a 50 dollar fine once and I was really embarrassed about it. But the librarian was like, "Oh that's nothing. You should see the fines on short-term loans." I felt a bit better, then.


----------



## Twice on Time (Dec 31, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> From the movie _A Love Song for Bobby Long_:
> 
> "Procrastination: To drag one's *ss in such a pathetic manner so as to insure one's place in life as a loser."


ow...


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes.. I'm doing it right now. I'm supposed to be reading _Frankenstein _


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

I am the queen of procrastination!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

the one thing i don't procrastinate is logging on this site.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

During my studies I was terrible, if it weren't for random bursts of motivation that I would get every so often I would have failed so hard. Much better now since graduating though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Twice on Time said:


> ow...


:lol But it's kind of true. Kind of.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

More than I should. it is a horrible trait because nothing gets done when it should be done. Mostly when it comes to schoolwork.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

christ~in~me said:


> I am the queen of procrastination!


I am the king. How are you doing my queen?


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

HOLY ****, 40-0, maybe procrastination can lead to SA? We should start moving our **** more lol


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Yea seriously, the verdict is unanimous.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow I guess I am the only one to click no. I get high levels of anxiety from procrastination so I tend not to. The only things I procrastinate are on social things, just as making phone calls, sending emails, checking voicemail, etc.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

All the time. It often comes back to slap me in the face too because I really put some stuff off for too long.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

Squizzy said:


> Wow I guess I am the only one to click no. I get high levels of anxiety from procrastination so I tend not to. The only things I procrastinate are on social things, just as making phone calls, sending emails, checking voicemail, etc.


what a weird person who doesn't procrastinate like the rest of us  :sus just joking  . I think having SA more than not makes people procrastinate especially anything social. i do it, but then if it was something i liked doing i wouldn't procrastinate on it.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I procrastinate a little... wasn't sure what to vote, so I voted no. Maybe it's cause I don't have much I have to do everyday or something, or maybe I'm settling into mediocrity.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Hell yes.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I was going to reply to this yesterday. I figured I would hold off a bit.


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

50!!!-2 so far


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Atari82 said:


> HOLY ****, 40-0, maybe procrastination can lead to SA? We should start moving our **** more lol


Maybe SA leads to procarstination. I've noticed that SA really dampens my mood, and doing something that we don't wanna do, something boring, difficult, annoying will make us feel worse so to avoid bringing ourselves down even more, we avoid doing the unpleasant thing thus we procrastinate.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Atari82 said:


> 50!!!-2 so far


 Those two ruined that streak we had going!!:b


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, I never do today what I can put off till tomorrow. I want to get everything done now - today... but will almost always get overwhelmed with all I have to do and give up and procrastinate on doing stuff... then one day I will be real productive and get a lot done and be really happy and feel good. Usually I feel bad for putting stuff off but it is like there is this force that is just keeping me from doing anything.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

What took so long for some one to finally make this thread..... oh yes right.... har har har


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

Sooo much. I'm actually procrastinating right now haha


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah I put off things alot...I'll say I'll do it later and then when later comes I still can't be bothered to do it. It's bad when I am distracted with something.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh yes!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The vote is currently 70 to 2.

I suspect most of those 70 procrastinators can't imagine the levels of procrastination I reach, putting things off for years or even decades.


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

I wonder if there is some correlation, maybe people with SA are more likely to be anxious or stressed generally and therefore procrastinate more? 

But I wouldn't be surprised if it's just that nearly everyone procrastinates.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll vote on this tomorrow...


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm the procrastinate king.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

we were poor when I was growing up and i felt so bad when my mom had to pay cash for my overdue library books.

I have 4 library books that I still haven't returned. It has been 20 years.

I just rejoined the library about 2 years ago. I now owe $13.00.

i never procrastinated at work though.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Last year, my English teacher called me the Queen of Procrastination. :lol


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Procrastination is my WORST enemy. Right now I've procrastinated so long that I have let a 10 page paper and a final exam I have to study for pile up on me. Now I have to do all that TONIGHT by 10:30am tomorrow morning. I'm going to be up all night. And I was up all night last night. Damn I suck.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like I'm in the majority.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm procrastinating right now. I have an assignment due in 3 hours that's only half done. I have decided to begin in an hour or so.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yup me too. I'm grumpy today, so I'm on here messing around when I should be doing housework. I HATE housework.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't procrastinate on things I like or find interesting, otherwise yes. I read a book for school cover to cover twice in 2 weeks because I like the subject. Usually I have a hard time getting through the material even once.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh yeah.That's why I always do school work last minute.Other things for that matter also.
My theraphist said that there was a link between anxiety and procrastinating.Looks like this poll confirms that :b


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I only procrastinate on stuff that allows me to procrastinate. School work is a no-brainer, so of course I'm going to procrastinate if I got the time! Depends on the importance and pressure of the situation.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

My kitchen sink was clogged, the next day it was unclogged...this proves: procrastinating fixes everything! I'm putting off procrastinating for now, Ill get around to it.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

Squizzy said:


> Wow I guess I am the only one to click no. I get high levels of anxiety from procrastination so I tend not to. The only things I procrastinate are on social things, just as making phone calls, sending emails, checking voicemail, etc.


Me too! I can't stand to procrastinate. I get anxious if I don't start something right away. I used to procrastinate all the time, but not anymore...except with social things like Squizzy.

I wonder who the other 3 people are that said no...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Theres always tomorrow!


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, I do procrastinate a lot. My SA is a lot of the reason that I procrastinate, but my procrastination has nothing to do with me trying to "overcome" my SA.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes I do put things off. The crazy thing is that once I do take care of something my anxiety level goes down a lot, so I don't know why I do this. I am definitely working on doing it less.


----------

